# KY 370 Honestas



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

According to the Herdies book the Honestas was KY owned between 1967 & 1972 can anyohe tell me who owned her

John


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Fishing News Directory for 1970 has owned by Joe Croan Ltd and others.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

The herdies books history is 1960 to 1967 W Carnie LH 370,1967 to 1972 KY 370, 1972 to 1985 INS 32, 1985 to 1984 PD 107 was wondering who had her when KY thanks. For your help Tommy

John


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

1969 Olsens has KY 370 owned by Joe Croan Ltd Granton


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help,looking for Olsen s 

John


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

John Retired said:


> Thanks for your help,looking for Olsen s
> 
> John


You looking for owners or skippers John?


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Both John, did Georgie Garden from Lossie have her for a while.

John


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

The ones I remember were Dont(Innes father)I met them in Leith 61/62ish.They changed out the Ardent in Granton.I think Mitchell Hughes had her.maybe thats when she was Ky. Bruce More,(Hazelmore) had her a long time. If I see Jim.McKenzie in Elgin(Jimmkie)I.ll ask him as he was on her a long time.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

john fraser said:


> The ones I remember were Dont(Innes father)I met them in Leith 61/62ish.They changed out the Ardent in Granton.I think Mitchell Hughes had her.maybe thats when she was Ky. Bruce More,(Hazelmore) had her a long time. If I see Jim.McKenzie in Elgin(Jimmkie)I.ll ask him as he was on her a long time.


John.Met James McKenzie today.Re-Honestas. Alex Thorburn had her,then Dont,She then went to a Sooth Firth skipper,who James can,t remember his name but had a new boat building in PD.He was killed in a car accident while on his way to Peterhead. Honestas came up for sale,thats when Bruce More bought her,then he sold her on to Mitchell Hughes.James reckons that George Garden had his fathers boat.was it the Rosemary.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Did she nae lie in the basin in the middle of the Crinan canal, outside the fine hotel, for a lang time?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your help lads

John


----------

